# JUJUY- ARGENTINA. Pics of paradise on Earth



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Jujuy is a province located in northwestern of Argentina. Its geographic limits are: 
North > Bolivia, South > Salta province, East > Chile, West >
salta province.

It has a great diversity of landscapes and regions. From the most arid deserts, to the most beautiful forests. Sites like Quebrada de Humahuaca, Cultural and Natural Heritage of Humanity (UNESCO), and the Calilegua National Park.

Let's enjoy your landscapes and cities.

*The best pics, taken from different users and the Web. All pics here!!!!!!*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Goverment Palace of Jujuy*, located in the historic center of San Salvador de Jujuy, the capital city





*Monument to the General Belgrano *, hero of Argentina.



Pics taken from Panoramio.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy*, capital city of the province.



*Winter* in the City.



rober2010 said:


>


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Winter in the City. *Belgrano Square*.



*Highway*. Main access to San Salvador de Jujuy.

(taken from _pato46_ user)


Night *Skyline*.


----------



## benjamin_2423 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, me mato la foto dl lugar Belgrano Square, se ve bn cuando la nieve cae a arboles y palmeras verdes, wow, q buena foto, n verdad q Jujuy es un paraiso, espero algun día ir a conocer este lugar. slds Gonzalo


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

maravilloso... hermoso palacio


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos, gonzalo. :cheers:


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

bella la casa de gobierno!!! pero esa super antena...hno:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Goverment Palace*



*Cabildo* of Jujuy



Jujuy *Cathedral* (taken from Panoramio)


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Hill of the Seven Colours*- Cerro de los Siete Colores. In the Quebrada de Humahuaca area: Cultural and Natural Heritage of Humanity (UNESCO). Taken from Panoramio



*Church of Purmamarca*. Taken from *Corner63* user.



Taken from Panoramio


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

That beautiful city with great heritage saved, worth visiting, greetings from Lima - Perú


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## AuriRojo (May 18, 2008)

Bonitos paisajes!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful thread! All the photos are amazing! Especially love * Hill of the Seven Colours* - just stunning! Many thanks


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca*. Panoramic view .



*Los Colorados Hill*. Tourist circuit.









Pics taken from Panoramio.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

What a beautiful and unique place this is. Looks like a wonderful place to do some painting/drawing actually. The landscape and the colours are absolutely gorgeous. It takes your breath away..


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

por Dios!!!!! esas fotos!!!!! lo mas bello!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

San Salvador de Jujuy. *Old train station.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing argentina


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Some pics of *San Salvador de Jujuy.*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I really like the Government Palace, it has a very nice french design. Overall the city looks easy-going, and the surrounding landscape is gorgeous.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I had no idea it snowed in Jujuy, I like the capital of Jujuy, (San Salvador Jujuy) because it has the name of my capital city (San Salvador, El Salvador)
There are a lot more reasons why I like this city, mainly because it has preserved a great architectural legacy in its historic core. Outside of the city, the landscape is breathtaking!


----------



## munckei (Apr 19, 2009)

Interesting city, i especially love the architecture of the Government Palace of Jujuy.
The night skyline is also nice.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh cool those pics r so beautiful. I wanna go to Argentina damn badly :banana:


----------



## sofis_kun (May 31, 2010)

muy buenas fotos..la verdad una maravilla jujuy, estaria bueno subir fotos de pueblos chicos q tambien son hermosos y el estar en ellos t llena de paz


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

hermosas fotos!!!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

So paradise hah!:banana:


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, what a brilliant city!  Great photos!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Barcena Village*. 









Regards.


----------



## rubencito (Jul 23, 2005)

me enamoré de este pueblo, es tan variado, su arquitectura me gusta, no se tiene algo, me gustaría visitarlo algún día, y conocer Jujuy y su gente


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Increible, jujuy nunca vista. Muy buenas fotos che.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> *Purmamarca*. Panoramic view .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like Sedona, AZ


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw Jujuy at TV last month!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Martín Park*. San Salvador de Jujuy, capital city.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Yala lagoons*. Fishpond









*San Salvador de Jujuy*. View of the capital city from Yala lagoons.



Pics taken form Panoramio.

Regards.


----------



## Balam56 (Oct 30, 2007)

es un lujo vivir en tan maravillosa tierra...felicidades amigo.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful nature!


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

wooooow!!! beatiful!!!!


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Muito bela a região!
Hermosas paisages!
Jujuy me parece uno lugar muy intertessante para si conocer!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

That beautiful city!, full of charming places worth visiting, I like well-preserved architecture and landscapes seldom seen, as the red hills of Los Colorados, wonderful!.


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

lindas fotos... como siempre!!! simplemente bello!!!


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

♪ ¡Viva Jujuy! ¡viva la Puna! ¡viva mi amada!

¡Vivan los cerros pintarrajeados de mi quebrada!

¡Viva Jujuy y la hermosura de las jujeñas! ♪

¡Vivan las trenzas bien renegridas de mi morena!

¡De mi morena humahuaqueña! 

♪ ¡No te separes de mis amores tu eres mi dueña!

¡No te separes de mis amores tu eres mi dueña! ♪




Valle de la Luna Nº2 (Cusi Cusi - Jujuy)










Serranías del Hornocal-Aparzo (Humahuaca-Jujuy)










Saludos desde Córdoba


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Gracias por recordarme esos bellos versos. Viva Jujuy!

Thank you *almagestos*!


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

por Dios... tanta belleza en un solo lugar: JUJUY!!!!

viva Jujuy!!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Vastity seems the key to eternal beauty, and Jujuy is full of it.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Inmigrants Square*. San Salvador de Jujuy



San Salvador de Jujuy *streets*.


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Que lindo, yo estuve sentado en ese anfiteatro 

Quiero volver a Jujuy...


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

lindas fotos gonzalo!!!

saludos!!!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*View of San Salvador de Jujuy* from La Almona Village.



*La Almona* Village



Pics taken from Panoramio.


----------



## Harisson Souza (Mar 13, 2009)

Que lugar lindo 

As fotos tem uma ótima qualidade, gostei das paisagens!
Esse país é bem bonito um dia pretendo conhecer a Argentina


Parabéns


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Linda cuidad e linda argentina!
uma amigo meu argentino, siempre me hablou de Jujuy,
pero no conocia nada todavia nem de fotos, ahora sei que el
estaba cierto, es una linda ciudad!
Tengo que conocer este lindo pais, pero solo conoco Buenos Aires,
Santa Fe y las cataratas...
La verdad, la Argentina encanta a todos!!!
parabens pelo belo thread!


----------



## HernánP (Jun 12, 2010)

San Salvador de Jujuy es una ciudad muy bonita, sus edificios coloniales son encantadores los cuales se ven reflejados en la catedral, el cabildo, la estación del tren, etc
Y ni que decir de su entorno, y sus parques urbanos wowww, sorprendente!, sensacional!

La Provincia de Jujuy tiene unos paisajes hermosos :cheers:
Me encantaron esas montañas rojas y ese lago.

Gracias gonzalo_max18, por la invitación.


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

edit


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Jujuy - Salinas Grandes - Argentina*

Salinas Grandes - a salt lake - is situated on an altitude of 3.450 metres on the border of the provinces of Salta and Jujuy










*Jujuy - Purmamarca - Argentina*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice contrast of colors in Purmamarca.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Gracias Chinchulin, siempre deleitandonos con tus bellas fotos.

Thank you Chinchulin. You always have amazing pics for us.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the colorful mountains! It's like if the earth was blushing... And that salt lake is absoloutely stunning kay:.


----------



## amado (Oct 14, 2009)

say wellcome jujuy...... some day i will there.......


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nevado de Chañi Mountain*.


Nevado de Chañi is a mountain in the Andes of Jujuy- Argentina. *It has a height of 5896 metres.*




*The Salinas Grandes behind the Mountain.*






Pics taken from Panoramio.


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

wow bellas fotos!!!!! me gustaria estar ahí!!!!!


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Pucara del Tilcara, Jujuy Province, Argentina*



















*Siete Colores, Jujuy Province, Argentina*










*Susques en Puna, Jujuy Province, Argentina*










* Jujuy Province, Argentina*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Muy linda ciudad!


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

que lindas....

a qué página suben las fotos? yo usaba photobucket pero no anda bien como antes, hay alguna mejor?


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Proba con esta pagina: http://www.imageshack.us/

Saludos!!!


----------



## Betocalo (May 21, 2009)

Gonzalo Max18 buen thread te felicito las fotos estan increibles me he sorprendido son paisajes diferentes a los de mi pais (El Salvador) un saludo y ya sabes amigo estamos a la orden, las fotos estan barbaras.


----------



## Jobaneu (Sep 9, 2009)

Greetings from Germany to Argentina, proud and beautiful :hi:

We'll see you again, I hope so: WM Final 2010 AND WE WILL WIN!!!! :cheers1:

The Orchid House near Buenos Aires, a private paradise by Andrés Remy


















both pics from http://karmatrendz.wordpress.com/2009/12/02/orchid-house-by-andres-remy-arquitectos/#more-14800









http://www.arnewde.com/architecture-design/sustainable-design-of-orchid-house-by-andres-remy-arquitectos/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ ?????????????????????? ^^

:banned: jejeje.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Shopping Mall*. San Salvador de Jujuy.


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Jobaneu said:


> Greetings from Germany to Argentina, proud and beautiful :hi:
> 
> We'll see you again, I hope so: WM Final 2010 AND WE WILL WIN!!!! :cheers1:
> 
> The Orchid House near Buenos Aires, a private paradise by Andrés Remy


Hallo!! this thread is to show pictures about Jujuy, a province situated in the north-west of Argentina 

Thanx for your nice greetings 

By the way, to early to talk about the german victory... 

Tschüss!


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Photography taked by me!!! :banana:

Los Colorados - Purmamarca


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

wooow beatiful!!!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Amazing pic almagestos!!! I really love these hills.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I can see why it's called Los Colorados .


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> I can see why it's called Los Colorados .


Those red hills are situated behind the hill of seven colours in Purmamarca...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

This is paradise


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

.

*パラグアイ、スペイン、最初の

準々決勝であなたを参照してください*


----------



## _emy (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

:nuts:


----------



## HernánP (Jun 12, 2010)

Muy bonito el Palacio gubernamental de Jujuy!

__________________________________________________________________________________


Espectacular este paisaje!!!!!!!!!!!! :master::drool:


Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> *Mountain Track, Jujuy Province, Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

This province have many kind several of landscapes, one more beautiful who the other.
For your diversity beauty the north argentine, could be more explored your great potential turistic.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Martin Park*. July 2010.



*San Salvador de Jujuy*. July 2010.


----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

wow, awesome the snowed parks, wonderful landscape.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Government Palace. San Salvador de Jujuy- July 2010*



*Cathedral Church*. San Salvador de Jujuy- July 2010


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those shots with the snow are just stunning! Wonderfully diverse landscape.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice place and beautiful colonial buildings.
not much of a city but lots to offer.


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

hermosas fotos!!! y que friooo hacia esos dias je...

saludos!


----------



## nicolasm (Aug 12, 2009)

Excelente... hermosa ciudad por donde se la mire!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Independence Monument. Quebrada de Humahuaca*: _Historic and Cultural Heritage of Humanity (UNESCO)_



*Nuestra Señora de la Candelaria y San Antonio Cathedral*. Humahuaca city.



Pics taken from Panoramio. Users: defensores, infestans.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hot springs. Jordan River.* San Francisco Village.

tuchito106 user (Panoramio).



javierep user (Panoramio).



tuchito106 user.



*San Francisco Village.
*
thasnuy user (panoramio).



ahimsaPPP user (Panoramio).




Regards.


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> tuchito106 user.


Esa foto es impresionante!!! lindo hilo. Gracias por la invitación


----------



## Mágno Lopes (Aug 25, 2008)

Muito boa as fotos.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## HernánP (Jun 12, 2010)

Me encanta la iglesia y los paisajes que rodean a la Aldea San Francisco.
Como se llama la laguna que está en el mensaje anterior?


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Son las aguas termales del Rio Jordan, en el pueblo de San Francisco.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*VOLCAN Village. Quebrada de Humahuaca*


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

beautiful photos of Volcan!!!... Jujuy truth has much to discover! xD


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca Village.*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Really nice pictures


----------

